# Aderfarben für Kanada



## CheGuevara83 (24 Oktober 2008)

Heyho,

kann mir Jemand die Aderfarben für 24VDC in Kanada sagen?? 

folgendes habe ich schon herausgefunden:

L1= Red
L2= Black
L3= Blue
N = White
PE= Green

Gruß
Che


----------



## marlob (24 Oktober 2008)

Da gibt es schon einen Beitrag hier im Forum zu ;-)
* 	 Schaltschrank Aderfarben in Kanada*
Da mal dem Link folgen, vielleicht findest du da was


----------



## CheGuevara83 (30 Oktober 2008)

Leider konnte man das dem Beitrag auch nich eindeutig erkennen wie die Aderfarben für 24VDC und 0VDC sind:-(


----------



## marlob (30 Oktober 2008)

Falls du der niederländischen Sprache mächtig bist. Rittal Niederlande bietet Fachseminare zum Schaltschrankbau für den nordamerikanischen Markt an.
Der nächste ist am 17. November und sogar kostenlos 
http://www.rittal.nl/index.php/id_pagina/37620/themadag-panelen-voor-de-noord-amerikaanse-markt.html
Beim Schaltschrankbau für Nordamerika gibt es noch viel mehr Dinge zu beachten, weil sie anders sind als hier

Hier mal ein Zitat von der Rittal Website (leider auf Niederländisch)


> *Regelmatige fouten
> *Gebaseerd op ervaringen bij afnames worden veel voorkomende fouten in installaties besproken.
> 1. gebruik van de verkeerde scheidingsschakelaars;
> 2. verkeerde keuze en dimensionering van de componenten;
> ...


----------



## Jens_Ohm (31 Oktober 2008)

kannst Du das übersetzen?
(wenigstens sinngemäß)

Grüße Jens


----------



## marlob (31 Oktober 2008)

Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> kannst Du das übersetzen?
> (wenigstens sinngemäß)
> 
> Grüße Jens


Ja, kann ich (zumindest sinngemäss)



> Basierend auf Erfahrungen bei Abnahmen werden viel vorkommende Fehler in Installationen besprochen
> 1. Benutzung von verkehrten Trennern;
> 2. Verkehrte Auswahl und Dimensionierung von Komponenten;
> 3. Es werden Automaten eingesetzt wo ausdrücklich Sicherungen und Leitungsschutzschalter vorgeschrieben sind (Schwerer Verstoss!);
> ...


----------

